# My B-Day Ride @ Busco Beach



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Went down to busco for my birthday with some friends and had a blast. Got to try out my new 2" Flex Lift on the cat! It rained thursday night, and all day and night friday so saturday was excellent muddy riding conditions! Every hole we went in was fun plenty of challenge and variety!

What a face lol....









Myersr15 (Rusty) on the brute









Chris breaking in the brand new honda proper like.









Riding it out sitting on the floorboard!









Myersr15 (Rusty) workin the brute









Serious cat is serious about this hole.









Chris is always posin









Riding the floorboards again, i think we should get him a seat for down there.









My hand grip came off as the cat laid over in this hole, just about made me fall in the hole myself lol!









To the rescue!









After re-installing the hand grip this hole was no problem









The brute pushing a wake on the way out!









The Birthday Group from left to right
Taren, Laura, Shane (me), Chris, Myersr15 (Rusty), Jennifer









Jennifer on the 300 riding what we call the roller coaster.









Taren on the roller coaster









Laura on the roller coaster









Taren, Jennifer & Laura









Jennifer on the brute making it look way easy









Laura workin it on the trail









I spy a 300 EX who refuses to be outdone by the four wheel drives!









Jennifer Churnin the mud









Taren on Laura's bruin playin in the mud.









These ruts got DEEEEEEEEP all of a sudden









Chris found the bottom!









Chris trying to make sure his front tires don't wear out too soon.









The arctic cat pushing a wake









Taren getting it done









Chris making sure his air intake is high above the waterline.









Me on the six fiddy showin off the new liftage











Sunsets at busco are the best!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

GREAT pics! looks cold, but looks like ya'll had a blast!


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun! Great pics.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Awsome pics, looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great pics. I knew i should of went riding last weekend.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazing pictures! Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like alot of fun, good pics


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like that Brute was running flawlessly, wonder who tuned it? Looks like I missed a good ride, Maybe next time Rusty.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh ya we had a great time Kelly. Yall should have come down.


----------

